# Threat from a seller on ebay.



## leavemealone (Feb 19, 2010)

I want you guys to read this to make you more cautious of who you deal with.I had a previous problem with this individual,and his product.Being very unhappy with the transaction,and what transpired after,I decided to leave him negative.The following is my personal feedback from that transaction.

Man at this site aint Lady registered to ACCT for PayPal or eBay! EPA/FBI ALRT! Seller: ********* ( 991) Feb-15-10 21:47 

Reply by *********** (Feb-16-10 06:52):
My wifes account.Ask ebay slick,it is allowed.Just mad cause I left him negative

Follow-up by ********** (Feb-17-10 15:26):
Dump Your stuff!!! EPA coming! CAN'T MAKE COPPER NITRATES IN FL. MINING PERMITS?

Just goes to show you that we all need to be very careful with who we deal with.If everything is being done legally,you still don't want,or need the hassel from the men in black.
Johnny


----------

